# The Tetris thread



## 4. (Nov 12, 2011)

Do any of you play Tetris? I would assume most of you'd like it because its similar to cubing, involves logic and lookahead. I have gotten really into this game lately. I play the Nullpomino version because of the customization it offers. So... you can pretty much post anything Tetris related here f.x. your best scores, cool videos or strategies.


----------



## Enter (Nov 12, 2011)

my 20 line race 
and my hi-games 
http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,lt,O,d/watch?u=3041


----------



## Owen (Nov 12, 2011)

I have yet to find a good tetris website. All the online ones either have the "hold" feature, or are have ads on the page.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 12, 2011)

Owen said:


> I have yet to find a good tetris website. All the online ones either have the "hold" feature, or are have ads on the page.


 Why not just not use the hold feat.?


----------



## Owen (Nov 12, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Why not just not use the hold feat.?


 
Because then I cannot fairly compete with other users of the game.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2011)

I got this recently:





I spent more time on hi-games.net though. I used to be in the top 15 for every tessellate mode, and I'm trying to get back in for the ones that I've been bumped down.



Owen said:


> I have yet to find a good tetris website. All the online ones either have the "hold" feature, or have ads on the page.


tetrisfriends.com
Ads don't pop up nearly as much if you create an account.


----------



## 4. (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't use the hold feature and I don't use the ghost piece. I kind of feel like I'm cheating when I use those features... right now I'm only focusing on my build quality, speed will come later. I only play offline.

BTW, Sa967St, you are ridiculously good.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 12, 2011)

I like NES tetris; none of the modern ******** and finite (lvl 29 is practically impossible) which forces you point press. My current hi score is 600-700k-ish.


----------



## 4. (Nov 14, 2011)

irontwig said:


> I like NES tetris; none of the modern ******** and finite (lvl 29 is practically impossible) which forces you point press. My current hi score is 600-700k-ish.


 
I agree, sadly though I don't have a NES so I just tweak the Nullpomino settings to be as close to the original as possible. The only "modern ********" feature I use is the hard drop because I don't think it gives you any advantage, it just allows you to play faster. BTW, I understand a little Swedish and I think your username is really clever haha!


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 15, 2011)

I do play tetris. I used to play on a website (I don't remember the name), but then I got tired (The games were flash based and they ran terribly in my computer) and bought the tetris game for my gameboy. 

I have to say, it's the best purchase I've made in a long time


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2011)

4. said:


> I agree, sadly though I don't have a NES so I just tweak the Nullpomino settings to be as close to the original as possible. The only "modern ********" feature I use is the hard drop because I don't think it gives you any advantage, it just allows you to play faster. BTW, I understand a little Swedish and I think your username is really clever haha!


 
I do have a NES, but I generally just play on a emulator instead. I agree that hard drop would be a nice feature. Being able to slide around and hold pieces is just silly imo. Being able to stack strategically enough to be able to tackle 'I block' droughts nicely is imo a important, but also interesting part of the game.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 16, 2011)

I play on hi-games.net
My profile: http://hi-games.net/profile/128


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice i like the tetris battle on facebok. such an awesome game. 
So you guys know who might have invented tetris? 
Must be a billionaire hehe


----------



## Olji (Nov 16, 2011)

According to a documentary I saw some years ago he didn't get any money for it, just credit for creating it.
It was made by a Russian while Russia still was called Soviet if I recall correctly. (To lazy to search it up )


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

What's up with you people? 
Is it really that difficult to google?

Initially no royalties since working for Sovjet company
fights over legal rights / licencing - blah -blah -blah
as of 1996 Tetris company - inventor making money - many (threats) for lawsuits - blah- blah blah


----------



## Gold_A (Nov 17, 2011)

I play on facebook (tetris friends and tetris battle). But my playstyle with tradition tetris play with no holds, and only tetris clears is only soso. I've been playing with a newer style called "st stacking", which abuses holds, t-spins, and the 7-bag randomization. This style helped me get 41k on tetris ultra. I can't even get to 30k with just tetris


----------



## 4. (Nov 17, 2011)

Olji said:


> According to a documentary I saw some years ago he didn't get any money for it, just credit for creating it.
> It was made by a Russian while Russia still was called Soviet if I recall correctly. (To lazy to search it up )


 
Despite being the developer of Tetris, Pajitnov did not receive royalties from his creation, as rights were owned by his employer, the Soviet government, which distributed it throughout the USSR and Eastern Europe. He only started to get royalties from his creation by 1996 when he and Henk Rogers formed The Tetris Company.

Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to play all the time, because I had it on my phone. But lately I haven't played much.

The NES (or original Gameboy) versions are very difficult. I generally played either on my phone or on tetrisfriend.com

I don't see any problem with the 'hold' feature. I think it adds more strategy and more thinking to the game.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2011)

rk960925 said:


> Nice i like the tetris battle on facebok. such an awesome game.


Tetris battle :3
I used to be ranked first on 4P sprint with 1337 wins, but a week or so later someone passed me. I'm like 30th now.


----------

